# Timber Holes dive video



## WhackUmStackUm

Several members asked me to post video of some of the natural bottom spots in our area. This is a video of one of my Timber Hole spots. If you look closely, you will see several "timber holes" as I cruise around. There is a spiny lobster at the beginning, plus a grouper shot and shark near the end.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Nice video. One of my favorite dives. Did you see any shovelnose?

Weird seeing a school of escaping grouper at 5:52. Looks like there were some nice ones in there.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

aquatic argobull said:


> Did you see any shovelnose?


I only saw/picked up one shovelnose.


----------



## lobsterman

How far to west were you on the Timberholes?


----------



## FenderBender

Amazing how quiet it is and how close you can get to fish with a rebreather... neat video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dang Dang

Cool video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MillerTime

Great video! It seems like it was hard to tell on the video but how was the viz out there?


----------



## Aquahollic

How deep is it out there? I have a few diver friends at work and they said the the Timber Holes are too deep for most recreational divers.


----------



## JT Powell

Sweet vid!


----------



## lobsterman

give or take 130'. Some less and some more.


----------



## bshep12

Cool video


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

MillerTime said:


> Great video! It seems like it was hard to tell on the video but how was the viz out there?


Vis was 40-50' and a bit hazy.


----------



## SPRNFSH19

Whackum what size riffe is that and what thickness bands do you shoot? I have a standard series #2. I cant decide between 3-9/16 or 2-5/8".


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

SPRNFSH19 said:


> Whackum what size riffe is that and what thickness bands do you shoot? I have a standard series #2. I cant decide between 3-9/16 or 2-5/8".


I had my C2 with me that day. It is funny you ask about the bands. I broke and replaced all three banks that day. One of the bands I put on was from my C0 (zero) and it was a BEAR to cock. In fact my balls have not quite dropped back into place yet. (I know, I know...TMI) 

I normally use whichever bands come stock on the gun. In this case I believe it takes (3) 9/16 X 20 bands.


----------



## SPRNFSH19

Thx


----------



## iJabo

I've always wondered what the bottom of the Timber Holes looked like. If you ever want a video edit with cuts and music, feel free to PM me, just a little something I enjoy to do from time to time.


----------



## frydaddy

Great video, beats all movies I've seen lately.

frydaddy


----------



## Sequoiha

Man, that sure brings back lots of memories, I have many dives on the timber holes,, great video, thanks for sharing,,


----------



## fairpoint

thanks for sharing.....very cool....that shark was not going to go far after the grouper shot.....


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Thanks guys.

Here is some video of another spot.


----------



## whitetail187

newbie diver here whakum. Just wanted to point something out that I just recently learned. I watched A LOT of diving videos for this area and noticed spearfishers passing by lionfish without killing them and was confused by it. After talking with some more experienced people they said they used to kill them all and leave them there until one day they had to go back down after killing bunches of them during their hunt and found sharks everywhere feeding on what they had left behind. and of course they didn't want the sharks to associate divers with free food so they only started killing them when they could remove them. Btw I'm a big fan of your videos please keep em coming


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

whitetail187 said:


> newbie diver here whakum. Just wanted to point something out that I just recently learned. I watched A LOT of diving videos for this area and noticed spearfishers passing by lionfish without killing them and was confused by it. After talking with some more experienced people they said they used to kill them all and leave them there until one day they had to go back down after killing bunches of them during their hunt and found sharks everywhere feeding on what they had left behind. and of course they didn't want the sharks to associate divers with free food so they only started killing them when they could remove them. Btw I'm a big fan of your videos please keep em coming


Thanks!

Can't shoot lionfish all day long. We have to take a break and shoot a game fish now and then!


----------



## CharlieT

*Ars*

Whackum,

Nice Video! I saw some triggers but no snapper? What is your take on the population density of ARS at the timber-holes as compared with artificial structures?


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Awesome eyeball shot on that grouper at the beginning of the second one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

CharlieT said:


> Whackum,
> 
> Nice Video! I saw some triggers but no snapper? What is your take on the population density of ARS at the timber-holes as compared with artificial structures?


Thanks. I find a few red snapper wherever I go. It seemed to me that the populations on public wrecks and popular spots like the Timber Holes were decimated after the first week of snapper season. However, they may have recovered a bit since the summer snapper season closed. I expect that many small personal reefs still have some good fish on them. Head boats, such as the Chulamar, work the Timber Holes over pretty regularly.


----------



## jjam

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Head boats, such as the Chulamar, work the Timber Holes over pretty regularly.


Why call out the Chulamar? 

Destin fleet are plentiful in the holes and I may ad, frickin rude at times.

Nice video, thanks for sharing!

Jimmy


----------



## CharlieT

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Thanks. I find a few red snapper wherever I go. It seemed to me that the populations on public wrecks and popular spots like the Timber Holes were decimated after the first week of snapper season. However, they may have recovered a bit since the summer snapper season closed. I expect that many small personal reefs still have some good fish on them. Head boats, such as the Chulamar, work the Timber Holes over pretty regularly.


That checks with my experiences on the public spots as well. I hate to admit it, but Crabtree is probably correct to discount these populations because of their vulnerability to capture, ill effects of multiple decompression, etc. I went out to the Teneco a week before season and a week after....MAN!!! what a difference.


----------



## SaltAddict

IMHO while the public spots do get "whacked" (not ribbing you, the word just fits) but many of the fish get pressured off the wreck. Using rod and reel and a few random drops around the reef, I can usually find them. I've had several boats pull anchor and start following my drift pattern because I'm catching fish and they are not.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

jjam said:


> Why call out the Chulamar?...


Why not? I see them out there a lot.


----------



## jjam

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Why not? I see them out there a lot.


Just curious as you said "see head boats", and chose Chalumar to reference.

If your intent was meant as a generalization of head boats referencing a local charter to further your point, then so be it. 

Carry on!

Jimmy


----------



## sel1005

very cool, thanks for posting


----------



## bay98trophy

cool video


----------

